# reinstaller os X sur un ibook G3 800mhz



## G3finder (19 Avril 2009)

re

mon pere vient de vendre son ibook g3 800mhz

il n.avait plus les cd de restore donc en a racheter d'autres os x.3 et os 9

pb: les cd ne bootent pas au demarrage (ni test hardware), ce systeme ne peut pas demarrer sur cet ordinateur 

une solution????

pourriez vous me dire comment tout formater (oui je sais je l'ai dit) ou reinstaller le x.3 sur une version tiger installee merci par avance

ps: desole, je suis sur un clavier us


----------



## divoli (19 Avril 2009)

Salut,


De quelle couleur sont ces CD ? Gris ou noirs ?

Il est clair que tu ne pourras pas installer OS 10.3 en ayant préalablement OS 10.4; il faut d'abord formater le DD.

Je trouve d'ailleurs dommage d'installer OS 10.3, qui est une version de l'OS quasi-obsolète. OS 10.4 devrait bien fonctionner sur ton iBook (pour peu qu'il y ait au moins 512 Mo de ram).


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Avril 2009)

même avec 256 MB de ram, tiger fonctionnait très bien sur mon iMac G3 600 !

mais c'est mieux d'avoir 512MB.


----------



## G3finder (19 Avril 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> 
> De quelle couleur sont ces CD ? Gris ou noirs ?
> ...



re

j'ai des cd gris une serie ainsi qu'un cd blanc avec X en bleu 

lorsque je demarre le mac et que je veux booter avec les cd pas possible d'installer 
comment formater le dd????? sans boitier externe????

je veux surtout installer un os pour lequel il y a des cd de restauration .... tiger non 

merci


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Avril 2009)

G3finder a dit:


> comment formater le dd????? sans boitier externe????



si t'as un port firewire, tu peux faire sa en mode trajet en le reliant a un autre mac en firewire et en appuyant sur la touche T au démarrage !


----------



## divoli (19 Avril 2009)

G3finder a dit:


> re
> 
> j'ai des cd gris une serie ainsi qu'un cd blanc avec X en bleu
> 
> ...



Tu ne peux pas installer l'OS à partir de CD vendus initialement avec un Mac, c'est la raison de ce message et le fait que tu ne puisses pas booter dessus. Il te faut un CD de OS 10.3 en version universelle (il est noir). 

De plus, les CD de restauration sont forcément ceux livrés avec cet iBook (et qui contiennent, entre autres, l'Apple Hardware Test), et cela indépendamment de l'OS qui tu veux installer.

Et je le répète, si tu veux installer OS 10.3, il va falloir te procurer un CD en version universelle, et t'en servir pour reformater puis installer l'OS.


----------



## pascalformac (20 Avril 2009)

précisions  concernant post 6

les jeux de cd gris sont tous differents taillés spécifiquement  pour le modèle avec lequel ils sont fournis

il est parfois possible d'installer l'OS à partir de cd gris mais à une seule condition : que ces cd gris soient pour le même modèle que le tien
Ce qui semble ne pas etre le cas et explique le blocage

il te faut donc un support universel ( noir) intermodèle
Sur lequel il n'y a que l'OS
pas d'Apple hardware test
( élément central de test de materiel et spécifique à chaque modèle et normalement fourni lors d'une vente , en mac  neuf ou occaze)  
ni les bonus qui  sont fournis avec tel ou tel modèle

Et effectivement Tiger serait preferable


----------

